# Mr Hardwick's: Answer & Win!



## method1 (13/11/18)

Hey all.

Doing a quick survey and would love to get some input on the topic of ICE 

But wait.. there's more!
Anyone who participates in the poll will be entered into a draw to win some juice!

That's right, bribery! 

Vote & Win!
Please post an X in the thread once you've voted, thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## method1 (13/11/18)

For simplicity's sake please just post an X in the thread once you've voted, thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (13/11/18)

@Braki FYI

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## iPWN (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ShamZ (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ettiennedj (13/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JB1987 (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Drikusw (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## acorn (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Random264 (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cloudasaurus (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faheem777 (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Larry (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pixstar (13/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Christos (14/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## daniel craig (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mr. B (14/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## skola (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Humbolt (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Constantbester (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Paul33 (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gadgetboy (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Patrick (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Darius1332 (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trishan Gounden (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (14/11/18)

X

Even if its just 1 drop per 10mls Menthol. Makes fruit pop as well as a small chill.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hyphen (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnoF (14/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jprossouw (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shakez (14/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GSM500 (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cynarius (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zah007 (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Norman Anderson (14/11/18)

XXX

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CaliGuy (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadz1972 (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (14/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keanan23 (14/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KnightOwl92 (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke187 (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Aadil mohamed (15/11/18)

method1 said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Doing a quick survey and would love to get some input on the topic of ICE
> 
> ...


X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dobie (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## McGeezy21 (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crockett (15/11/18)

X and thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JackoWacko (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Corin18 (16/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (16/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Salamander (20/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (20/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (20/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (21/11/18)

x

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (21/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bizkuit (21/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AngerZ (22/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seemo.wm (22/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willielieb (22/11/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (27/11/18)

Thanks for all your input!
Competition is closed, winners will be announced soon!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/11/18)

Woohoo

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Woohoo


I see your woohoo and raise you a

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Vapessa (2/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (3/12/18)

Congrats to: @Smoke187 @Cor @KnightOwl92 @lesvaches @Bizkuit !

And thanks to all the entrants.

Winners please PM me and specify if you would like a prize with or without ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## jm10 (3/12/18)

Well done guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/18)

Well done and congrats @Smoke187 @Cor @KnightOwl92 @lesvaches @Bizkuit !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## lesvaches (3/12/18)

Congratulations!
@Smoke187
@Cor
@KnightOwl92
@Bizkuit 
Well done!
and thank you @method1 for the competition and a useful poll.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## JurgensSt (3/12/18)

Congrats 

@Smoke187 
@Cor 
@KnightOwl92 
@lesvaches 
@Bizkuit



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/18)

Congratulations and enjoy.

@Smoke187 
@Cor 
@KnightOwl92 
@lesvaches 
@Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bulldog (3/12/18)

Congrats to the winners

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Hooked (3/12/18)

Congrats to the winners @Smoke187 @KnightOwl92 @Bizkuit and especially to @Cor and @lesvaches !

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (3/12/18)

Congratulations to the winners !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (3/12/18)

Congratulations!!!

@Smoke187
@Cor
@KnightOwl92
@lesvaches
@Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Armed (4/12/18)

Congrats people! Enjoy

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cor (4/12/18)

Thank you guyyyysssss
What a awesome feeling to wake up to hehehehhe thank you so much @method1 for hoating the compo without you there would be no winners


Congrats to 
@Smoke187 
@KnightOwl92 
@lesvaches 
@Bizkuit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (4/12/18)

Congrats winnerz

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## GMacDiggity (4/12/18)

X

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester (4/12/18)

Congrats 
@Smoke187 
@Cor 
@KnightOwl92 
@lesvaches 
@Bizkuit
Hope you enjoy your prize

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Vapessa (5/12/18)

Well done @Smoke187 @Cor @KnightOwl92 @lesvaches and @Bizkuit

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bizkuit (5/12/18)

Thank you for running the Comp @method1 and congrats to the other winners

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

